
Ask HN: How many Covid-19 deaths have been recorded from homes? - torusiil
The devastating situation happening especially in Italy where death toll has reached to China&#x27;s level. My curious mind is asking how many of those deaths have been recorded from homes? It is said that at least in Italy, 99% of deaths have been due to existing illnesses. So I&#x27;m wondering if people have died because the body is exhausted with treatments and medication during hospitalisation? By now it&#x27;s official that W.H.O is not suggesting Ibuprofen for people with coronavirus as it could make the illness worse. All hospitalised patients have easy access to drugs like Ibuprofen + other drugs that could be making illness worse and which we are not aware of yet.<p>So far I have only found just a few cases mentioning it, every other news article is pointing to a specific hospital or mostly talking about it generally.
======
jaclaz
Any reference about the W.H.O. "not suggesting"?

I understand how the matter is ever-evolving but EMA published this 3 days
ago:

[https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/news/ema-gives-advice-use-
non-s...](https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/news/ema-gives-advice-use-non-
steroidal-anti-inflammatories-covid-19)

>There is currently no scientific evidence establishing a link between
ibuprofen and worsening of COVID‑19. EMA is monitoring the situation closely
and will review any new information that becomes available on this issue in
the context of the pandemic.

~~~
torusiil
Everything started by this paper published by The Lancet:
[https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600%2820...](https://www.thelancet.com/action/showPdf?pii=S2213-2600%2820%2930116-8)

It's not yet confirmed, more research is needed.

By now WHO has changed it's mind about not recommending and seems to be
neutral. Here's the story: [https://www.sciencealert.com/who-recommends-to-
avoid-taking-...](https://www.sciencealert.com/who-recommends-to-avoid-taking-
ibuprofen-for-covid-19-symptoms) . Still, the probability that there is link
between ibuprofen and corona is as high as not having the link..

------
torusiil
"At least 112 people have died since the first US case of the coronavirus was
reported in January and the virus has spread to all states, the District of
Columbia and some territories. While the majority were treated at hospitals, a
woman in Washington died at home."

Source: [https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/17/health/coronavirus-
united...](https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/17/health/coronavirus-united-
states-deaths/index.html)

For example this seems to state that out of 112 deaths, one was recorded from
home.

------
torusiil
Also, to make it clear, I'm not trying to say someone is doing something
wrong. These people are working days and nights to help those in need.

